# Brads Tracks



## rwahoo (Dec 28, 2005)

Hello all, 

Does any of you guys on the board have a track from him..?
How do you like it ..?

I tried to find out some info from his site , but never received a reply..  

thanks in advanced...


----------



## waltgpierce (Jul 9, 2005)

One of our Clubs' members has a custom made Brad Bowman track that is used on a regular basis. The track is of exceptional quality. 
The track we race on does use the older wire with less downforce. If you are running magnet cars, this is a consideration. However, Brad now offers a newer, higher downforce rail.
The only concern that I must point out is about the PVC track material. It is somewhat soft. Fast magnet cars (Restricted Open or NEO) can damage the track surface. The metal guide pins seem to gouge the PVC. In fact, after only three years of running, our Club members' track will soon need one corner replaced due to excessive track surface damage. 
Again, if you are not going to run these type of cars are a regular basis, Brad's tracks should be considered- they are built to exacting standards.


----------



## rwahoo (Dec 28, 2005)

Thanks for the info, do you think the other track manufacture { MaxTrax} would have simular issues as well, whats your opinion...The type of class we use to run was Tyco 440-x2 with just poly traction magnets .I'm just getting back into HO again . I had a Tomy 4x20 6 lane setup about 8 years ago. Just wanted to get some info before taking the Big plunge.. 


Thanks


----------



## AfxToo (Aug 29, 2003)

-----


----------



## waltgpierce (Jul 9, 2005)

*track choices*

I agree.
A member of our Club has a Wizzard track, "Thunderbolt Speedway." This is a nice "sectional" track. The downforce from the rails is very similar to a Tyco type plastic sectional track. They do take a small amount of work to make them as smooth as a Bowman, Brystal, or MaxTrax.
The Thunderbolt Speedway track can be seen at:
http://www.scaleracers.com/SlotDirectory/GroupRaceways.asp?ORG=FRHOEZ3CZ5FCB1

I own a MaxTrax (Legacy Too Speedway on the website above). The quality is exceptional. This is also a "sectional" type of track. The advantage to the MaxTrax is that the lane spacing is a true 1/64 scale. The downforce from the rails is more pronounced than the Wizzard track.
The issue with MaxTrax is the long delay in delivery of the track from the time it is ordered.

BTW: Both the Wizzard and the MaxTrax are made from a harder plastic material than the Bowman tracks = more durable.

Another track that you may want to consider is the Granite-Archer track. The specs for the track can be found at:
http://www.fsmra.com/forumfsmra/viewtopic.php?t=635

Bowman, Wizzard, Brystal, MaxTrax are all VERY nice tracks. I am lucky enough to be able to race on each one of these with our two Clubs in the Denver, CO area (www.mhosa.com and http://www.scaleracers.com/FrontRangeHO/default.asp )

Any of these tracks are far and above anything that you can build with a plastic sectional track (Tomy, Tyco, Lock and Joiner). You would be happy with any of them.


----------



## AfxToo (Aug 29, 2003)

-----


----------



## rwahoo (Dec 28, 2005)

I'll check into those tracks, thanks for the wealth of info guys.... :thumbsup:


----------



## T-jetjim (Sep 12, 2005)

WaltG- Thanks for the post. You guys must have a blast on all those tracks. A couple look really fast.

Jim


----------



## Slott V (Feb 3, 2005)

BTW- 21st Century Tracks are now out of business. Never made it to the 21st Century.


----------



## AfxToo (Aug 29, 2003)

-----


----------



## Franko (Mar 16, 2005)

No disrespect intended Mr. AFXToo, but Y2K disasters didn't happen precisely because of all the money spent. Perhaps more was spent than necessary.


----------



## AfxToo (Aug 29, 2003)

-----


----------



## BradsTracks (Dec 11, 2007)

*Track material*

Walt Pierce noted in a previous post that my track material isn't as hard as some of my competitor’s. While it's true, I have used all different brands of plastic, I am currently using what is regarded in the plastics world as the most durable ExpFoam PVC made. Having said that, those companies are frequently changing their products in both color and composition. I will always strive to build the best quality product as possible. I NEED my customers to be happy with their tracks. Otherwise "I'd be shooting myself in the foot".
I recently obtained a CNC machine and I am now capable of building Type 1 PVC tracks. Type 1 PVC is solid, very hard plastic that has a shiny surface. Some racers don't like the shiny surface because it offers TOO much grip. Cars tend to tip before they slide. You can't recover from a tipped over car without the assistance of a marshal, but you might get lucky and "save" a slide.
Type 1 PVC is so hard, it can only really be made as flat tracks. It's very difficult to bend it into elevations.
It should be noted that EVERY track I’ve ever built (as far as I know), is STILL in operation with the exception of 3. All of which were torn down by their respective owners and never reassembled. Even Champion Raceweay #1 which was built back in 1995.
Sincerely, Brad Bowman


----------



## tomhocars (Oct 19, 2005)

I have a Brad Bowman track.I've never had a problem with it.It's 106 ft 8X20You can see it on his site. Tom Stumpf


----------



## smalltime (Jun 3, 2006)

tomhocars said:


> I have a Brad Bowman track.I've never had a problem with it.It's 106 ft 8X20You can see it on his site. Tom Stumpf


WHAT, in God's name, are those things on the track in the second pic?


----------



## SCJ (Jul 15, 1999)

I too have a Bowman track (MK1)....chased it across the country! IMHO, very realistic turns, curves and contour.












When running modern day RO/Unlimited type cars you need to look at everything a little different. These cars are VERY disctructive to track no matter what it is made from!


----------------------------------
www.SlotCarJohnnies.com


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

*smooth operator*



tomhocars said:


> I have a Brad Bowman track.I've never had a problem with it.It's 106 ft 8X20You can see it on his site. Tom Stumpf


having had the privilege of racing on Tom's track, I enjoyed the smoothness and ease of handling. my mediocre driving ability was thoroughly enhanced on that track.


----------



## tomhocars (Oct 19, 2005)

smalltime said:


> WHAT, in God's name, are those things on the track in the second pic?


custom made monster trucks


----------



## smalltime (Jun 3, 2006)

SCJ said:


> I too have a Bowman track (MK1)....chased it across the country! IMHO, very realistic turns, curves and contour.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



That track is my favorite, bar none.

I've gotten to run on it twice, and loved it both times.

A good friend has the Baby Grand currently. While it is a fine track of highest quality, it is second fiddle to the original.


----------



## BRPHO (Aug 1, 2006)

Great looking track John!

I really like the layout of it.

Hope to see you Sunday at the show.

Wayne :thumbsup:


----------



## fastlap (Nov 11, 2007)

Hey!!! i resemble that remark....:wave:

I have one of the "non-assembled" tracks. It's getting there though....:freak:

.


----------



## Crimnick (May 28, 2006)

fastlap said:


> Hey!!! i resemble that remark....:wave:
> 
> I have one of the "non-assembled" tracks. It's getting there though....:freak:
> 
> .


sweet!....cant wait to see it landscaped :thumbsup:


----------



## Gerome (Sep 25, 2011)

alpink said:


> having had the privilege of racing on Tom's track, I enjoyed the smoothness and ease of handling. my mediocre driving ability was thoroughly enhanced on that track.


Mine as well.


----------

